# Hi , I am new here and want to learn



## thepotion (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, I am Nemanja

I have recently stumbled upon this site, while searching for some solutions.
I have taken interest in composing soundtracks for games, and I need some guidance.

This forum seems like a good place to start.



This track is far from professional , but I am still very proud of it.
I was using only HELM vst for this. 

Please critique it.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 11, 2020)

welcome


----------



## chrisr (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi Nemanja and welcome,

You should be proud of that track!!

I was going to casually critique it by saying that the percussive elements could be much quieter in the mix - like -8 - 10 db lower.... but... then I kept on listening, and was struck by just how dirty and messed up those rhythmic parts sound and how well you've used them, so... scratch that.... sounds great. 

Also loved the downbeat/phase shifting - you got just the right balance between exciting/awkward.

Not sure I've written anything for just one instrument since someone lent me an ensonique esq1 around 1990. Jealous of your discipline!

best,
Chris


----------



## BronzeOrbiter (Jun 12, 2020)

thepotion said:


> Hi, I am Nemanja
> 
> I have recently stumbled upon this site, while searching for some solutions.
> I have taken interest in composing soundtracks for games, and I need some guidance.
> ...



Sounds cool! It reminds me of the music for the game Terraria, and has a similar feel to it


----------



## Stringtree (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't play games very often, and I really want to play this game!!!

Yeah, the percussion bits are a little ouchy to my ears. Maybe dial them back?

I hope the game has a squirrel in it. The track has a very nervous and furtive quality to it. Maybe a squirrel with powerful laser weapons, for when the dual oscillators kick in. 

Glad you're here, thepotion. This is indeed a cool place.


----------



## thepotion (Jun 12, 2020)

chrisr said:


> Hi Nemanja and welcome,
> 
> You should be proud of that track!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris,

I do get the comment that percussions are usually more loud than other instruments. I use headphones only on lowest volume so it didn't bother me , now I gave it another try with higher volumes so I see what they are talking about.

Thanks it took me some time to write it.

The reason why I used only one instrument is because Helm offers great visual and it was a good introductory vst, and it's free.

Thanks for taking the time to listen to it and comment.


----------



## thepotion (Jun 12, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> I don't play games very often, and I really want to play this game!!!
> 
> Yeah, the percussion bits are a little ouchy to my ears. Maybe dial them back?
> 
> ...


Thank you , wish I found this place earlier.

I will look into the piece again and correct the mistake.

Thanks for listening!


----------

